# 11 Apr 2007 - MCpl Allan Stewart, Tpr Patrick Pentland, RCD



## MikeM (11 Apr 2007)

RIP Brothers.


----------



## MediTech (11 Apr 2007)

Rest in peace with God.


----------



## GAP (11 Apr 2007)

*Not to sound insensitive, but please put condolances here and leave the news thread for updates and more information on the incident.  * Thank you



My condolances to the fallen  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Apr 2007)

RIP troops. You will never be forgotten.     My thoughts and prayers are with your families.


----------



## Rice0031 (11 Apr 2007)

Rest in peace. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## R933ex (11 Apr 2007)

My thoughts and all of my heart go out to the families. Sadly more names are added to the honor rolls.  RIP soldiers you have served Canada proud


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Apr 2007)

RIP Troops


----------



## R933ex (11 Apr 2007)

My thoughts and all of my heart go out to the families. Sadly more names are added to the honor rolls.  RIP soldiers you have served Canada proud


----------



## R933ex (11 Apr 2007)

My thoughts and all of my heart go out to the families. Sadly more names are added to the honor rolls.  RIP soldiers you have served Canada proud


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2007)

Condolences to the families, colleagues and friends of the fallen, quick recovery for the injured....


----------



## a78jumper (11 Apr 2007)

On a day when things seemed to be going incredibly right for me, I once again am reminded of the sacrifices our fellow Canadians are making over there. RIP my friends.


----------



## niner domestic (11 Apr 2007)

Lest We Forget


I look into the aching womb of night;
I look across the mist that masks the dead;
The moon is tired and gives but little light,
 The stars have gone to bed. 
The earth is sick and seems to breathe with pain;
A lost wind whimpers in a mangled tree;
I do not see the foul, corpse-cluttered plain,
 The dead I do not see. 

The slain I WOULD not see . . . and so I lift
My eyes from out the shambles where they lie;
When lo! a million woman-faces drift
 Like pale leaves through the sky. 

The cheeks of some are channelled deep with tears;
But some are tearless, with wild eyes that stare
Into the shadow of the coming years
 Of fathomless despair. 

And some are young, and some are very old;
And some are rich, some poor beyond belief;
Yet all are strangely like, set in the mould
 Of everlasting grief. 

They fill the vast of Heaven, face on face;
And then I see one weeping with the rest,
Whose eyes beseech me for a moment's space. . . .
 Oh eyes I love the best! 

Nay, I but dream. The sky is all forlorn,
And there's the plain of battle writhing red:
God pity them, the women-folk who mourn!
 How happy are the dead! 


The Mourners by Robert Service
from Rhymes of the Red Cross Man, 1917


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Apr 2007)

Oh crap.. another one of my former students... 

RIP


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Apr 2007)

I sit here, with tears in my eyes...

Pat and I went to High School together in New Brunswick.

I just got a tearful call from a friend of mine who also went to school with us, and who not 45 minutes ago, hugged me, saying good-bye to me as I prepare to deploy to Afghanistan by the end of this week.

Pat was a fun-loving guy, who loved what he did. He was a proud soldier.

RIP, Pat. You will not be forgotten, Brother.

*I originally placed this in the news thread, moved here


----------



## MikeM (12 Apr 2007)

RIP to the fallen. 

Des sorry to hear about that, and best of luck over there.


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Apr 2007)

Christ its a bitch when you know the blokes.
My thoughts are with all the Dragoons right now. Stay strong fellers. 
To those who copped it, RIP. To those still kicking, keep up the great work.
Good work lads.


----------



## proudnurse (12 Apr 2007)

The words to express how sorry I am, as I read of more loss, are so hard to find right now but the tears are there. It's one thing to read about it in the news, and feel for the families. But God, when you sit here and read the words expressed from those who were close to the ones that lost thier lives, that is what hits harder  :'( my thoughts are with all of you through this time of grief. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Apr 2007)

You what angers me about the news?  They always state "they struck an IED".  You don't "strike" and IED, you get attacked by one.. it seems to make it sound accidental when they put it that way...


----------



## Sandy Skipton (12 Apr 2007)

condolences to the families and friends....


----------



## a_majoor (12 Apr 2007)

We will see them off tomorrow at KAF. Godspeed


----------



## Bigmac (12 Apr 2007)

Condolences to the families. RIP.


----------



## BernDawg (12 Apr 2007)

Stand easy boys.  Godspeed.


----------



## Gardiners1 (12 Apr 2007)

Condolences to the families and to anyone that knew these fine men.  RIP boys.  As a current civilian I thank you on behalf of myself and the rest of Canada.


----------



## C/10 (12 Apr 2007)




----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Apr 2007)

RIP Troops. Stand Easy, Mission Over.


Sig, be safe over there.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Apr 2007)

My condolences to the families of Master Cpl. Allan Stewart and Trooper Pentland.


----------



## mudgunner49 (12 Apr 2007)

Condolences out to the Dragoon family, and to the fallen - Requiem in Pace.   It's been a hard week...


blake


----------



## deedster (12 Apr 2007)

Two more brave souls gone to heaven.  Deepest sympathy to their comrades, friends & families.  On behalf of a proud Canadian, a heartfelt THANK YOU to all of you.


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Apr 2007)

Audax et Celer brothers, the family has lost two more of its best.  RIP


----------



## mudrecceman (12 Apr 2007)




----------



## reccecrewman (12 Apr 2007)

Tough loss for the RCD as a Regimental family.  I've known Stewie for a number of years.  Quiet, professional and always willing to offer a helping hand.  RIP MCpl. Stewart, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones.

Pat.............. Oh God, my heart sank to hear that name.  You are a great friend and you will be missed.  He was billed by the media as a quiet & professional soldier. That he was.  Only a Trooper, but you could count on Pat to get a job done that he was tasked to do without any complaint.  What the media cannot tell you is what a great friend Pat was. How he was always available to his friends for help, even if it was just as a sounding board to listen.  My prayers are with you and your family in this time of great loss and sorrow Pat.  RIP.

PS - Tpr. PJ Pentland was an Aikido champion in an age group _above_ his - he was that good. I added this because Aikido was a big part of Pat's life.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Apr 2007)

Sigh........


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Apr 2007)

RIP
You made the world a better place to live in.


----------



## Groucho (12 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## missionessential (12 Apr 2007)

Two more warriors to the final RV

Condolences to the family and friends of Allan Stewart and Pat Pentland.
You have done us proud

RIP Dragoons

Pro Patria


----------



## Recce41 (12 Apr 2007)

Fellas
 As posted on another thread. Im headed back. Ill pass this on to the Sqn. Thanks to all, both will be missed.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (12 Apr 2007)

Two more gone from the Regimental family.  

Rest in peace, lads.  You'll not be forgotten.


----------



## schart28 (12 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## dardt (12 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## Warvstar (12 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Apr 2007)

rest in peace comrades  
you will not be forgotten  
you forever have my heart 
your service remarkable...
your bravery outstanding,,
be at ease brave soldiers you stand with god...
                                      with best regards ...
                                             scoty b


----------



## Wookilar (12 Apr 2007)

RIP Dragoons. We will not forget.

Wook


----------



## Junior17 (12 Apr 2007)

All our thoughts and prayers to all the friends and families of our fallen ... 

And to those who serve ... god bless and be safe  :cdnsalute:


----------



## orange.paint (13 Apr 2007)

"Stewie"was here at my house visiting his native New Brunswick not too long ago.I got to see him prior to his work up training.
One day sitting on my couch having a few brews with a few other Armd types,to this.
My wife noticed the name and called me as I was busy studying,it came as quite a shock.

This one hit home for me.Listening to his father on the radio today made my heart sink.
We lost a dam good soldier.And a dam good man.

My Thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (13 Apr 2007)

Rest in peace, troops.


----------



## Reccesoldier (13 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> "Stewie"was here at my house visiting his native New Brunswick not too long ago.I got to see him prior to his work up training.
> One day sitting on my couch having a few brews with a few other Armd types,to this.
> My wife noticed the name and called me as I was busy studying,it came as quite a shock.
> 
> ...



Amen, 

When he was in Assault Troop in 2002(?) he always struck me as one of those quiet _get 'er done _ types that can be relied upon in any circumstance.  Not a flashy sort but professional, efficient and skilled.  

RIP Stewie


----------



## manhole (13 Apr 2007)

rest in peace.....our condolences to the families and friends......Ubique


----------



## nikiwan (13 Apr 2007)

I will forever miss my father’s touch
hugs at night
and him letting me win at games
I know he loved me
more than I can ever imagine
but the children he was helping
faced dangers he never wanted me to know
and he loved them too

I will forever miss my husband’s laugh
mowing the lawn
and his quiet knowing confidence
I know he loved me
as much as anything in the world
and his vision of lasting peace
included people that have far less than us
and he loved them too

We will forever miss his presence here
firm resolve
and help when neighbors needed him
we know he loved us
as much as any other could
because he gave his life at our behest
protecting freedoms desired for all
and he loved them too


----------



## nikiwan (13 Apr 2007)

Upon glacial field I walked
bountiful silence stunning my senses
and in that quiet moment
he touched me
I listened to his voice
gentle wind on the wind
calming the pain deep within my soul
I felt his warmth caress my heart
whispering the beauty of his journey
soothing my fears
of missing him too much
I saw his boyish smile beckon me
as he trod upon the pure white field
of crystals glowing like gems
catching the sun’s eternal light
I whispered a prayer for him
the others facing danger
and for us that will miss him
facing a life filled with memories
He rose above the plain
cradled by loving hands
he slowly turned one last time
and smiled with a remarkable peace
I lived my life in purpose
were his last words to me
and I cried


----------



## Sehrus (13 Apr 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> PS - Tpr. PJ Pentland was an Aikido champion in an age group _above_ his - he was that good. I added this because Aikido was a big part of Pat's life.



Right, he was a good and strong soldier 

My condolences to the RCD and  Master Cpl. Allan Stewart and Trooper Pentland families.

They were great canadiens.


----------



## Southern Boy (13 Apr 2007)

RIP in heroes. Dragoons forever!


----------



## elminister (13 Apr 2007)

To lose members of the family is hard even harder when you have come to know the regiment so well. To the members of the Dragoons my prayers will be with you and to the families of those brave men. 

RIP


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Apr 2007)

Sadly another dark day for Canada.

I would like to say there will be no more, but thats is not the truth.

From Australia,


Wes


----------



## orange.paint (14 Apr 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> Amen,
> 
> When he was in Assault Troop in 2002(?) he always struck me as one of those quiet _get 'er done _ types that can be relied upon in any circumstance.  Not a flashy sort but professional, efficient and skilled.
> 
> RIP Stewie



Dam right.When he was here on his course the rest of the guys were complaining about how stupid it was etc.Stewie always showed the course in a funny light of somesort when talking about it.When you think of some people you always remember them being the complainer etc,with stewie it was always a laugh and a smile.He was a soldier.A dam professional one at that.


----------



## Mike Rochefort (14 Apr 2007)

True,Proud and now free.
RIP young HEROS


----------



## cameron (16 Apr 2007)

My deepest condolences to the families and loved ones of Corporal Stewart and Trooper Pentland, and the other six Canadian soldiers recently killed in action.  To the wounded, my prayers are with you and yours families through what I hope will be a speedy recovery. :cdnsalute:


----------



## Zam 041 (19 Apr 2007)

RIP Dragoons




Mark


----------

